# Gina Carano vs. Kyra Gracie



## IronMan

This is a fight I'd love to see, because Kyra is such a beast on the ground and Gina is such a beast just in general.

The matchup:

*Gina "Conviction" Carano*

Style: Muay Thai

Muay Thai Record: 12-1-1

MMA Record: 5-0-0

Profile: Gina is the #1 ranked female fighter in the world is very well rounded. She comes from a muay thai background, but since picking up the sport, she's become very diversed and improved her groundgame. She's been fighting with Elite XC for her last three fights and there are theories that Elite XC actually founded their 140 pound weight class (a very strange place to put a weight class in MMA) for Gina.

*Kyra Gracie*

2X World Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Champion (2004, 2006)
5X Pan American BJJ Champion (2001-03, 2005, 2007)
5X Brazilian BJJ Champion (1998-2001, 2004)
5X New York State BJJ Champion (1998-2002)
2X ADCC Submission Grappling Champion (2005, 2007)
Asiatic BJJ Champion (2006)

Profile: It would be simple enough to say that the last name says it all, but even that is not entirely true. Kyra Gracie is one of the most successful female grapplers in the world and her training under uncle Renzo Gracie has actually put her in a league that some male competitors are jealous of. Her resume is more impressive than many of her male cousins, and her technical skills are phenomenal.

I think that if Kyra decided to start competing, this would be an awesome matchup. Maybe let Kyra have a couple of fights first to acclimate to striking, but once she does, this would be a war.

Any thoughts? (I'll give my pick and reasoning later)


----------



## j.farrell

IronMan said:


> This is a fight I'd love to see, because Kyra is such a beast on the ground and Gina is such a beast just in general.
> 
> The matchup:
> 
> *Gina "Conviction" Carano*
> 
> Style: Muay Thai
> 
> Muay Thai Record: 12-1-1
> 
> MMA Record: 5-0-0
> 
> Profile: Gina is the #1 ranked female fighter in the world is very well rounded. She comes from a muay thai background, but since picking up the sport, she's become very diversed and improved her groundgame. She's been fighting with Elite XC for her last three fights and there are theories that Elite XC actually founded their 140 pound weight class (a very strange place to put a weight class in MMA) for Gina.
> 
> *Kyra Gracie*
> 
> 2X World Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Champion (2004, 2006)
> 5X Pan American BJJ Champion (2001-03, 2005, 2007)
> 5X Brazilian BJJ Champion (1998-2001, 2004)
> 5X New York State BJJ Champion (1998-2002)
> 2X ADCC Submission Grappling Champion (2005, 2007)
> Asiatic BJJ Champion (2006)
> 
> Profile: It would be simple enough to say that the last name says it all, but even that is not entirely true. Kyra Gracie is one of the most successful female grapplers in the world and her training under uncle Renzo Gracie has actually put her in a league that some male competitors are jealous of. Her resume is more impressive than many of her male cousins, and her technical skills are phenomenal.
> 
> I think that if Kyra decided to start competing, this would be an awesome matchup. Maybe let Kyra have a couple of fights first to acclimate to striking, but once she does, this would be a war.
> 
> Any thoughts? (I'll give my pick and reasoning later)


Sounds like Gina would have her hands full.


----------



## IronMan

j.farrell said:


> Sounds like Gina would have her hands full.


Yeah, Kyra Gracie is a savage on the ground. Like I said, that's why I'd love to see this matchup.


----------



## j.farrell

IronMan said:


> Yeah, Kyra Gracie is a savage on the ground. Like I said, that's why I'd love to see this matchup.


As much as Gina has worked on her ground, Kyra could be too much for her there. But on the other hand I still havnt seen kyra fight, so I dont know how should would do on the feet with Gina. I wonder though if Elite XC will try to keep Gina winning, she is there poster girl. I know alot of people tune in to see her. Which I hate to say does have something to do with her looks. On the other hand Kyra is hot too. So maybe it wont really matter. 









She pulled of a nice sub here. I could see her jumping guard on Gina and pulling off the same thing maybe. Then again Gina is very resiliant.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrldv_kyra-gracie-vs-megumi-fuji_extreme


----------



## j.farrell

Since I only knew of Kyra I did some research. There isnt much indication that she works much striking, or has intentions on making the switch to MMA that I could find at least. It does seem like the logical thing for her to do though. But if they set that fight up now I think Gina would win. Based off experience.

Id really like to see Gina fight Miriam Nakamoto. She was on the Fight Girls show. She has really good Muay Thai, and pretty impresive grappling skills. I rolled with her a bit. She was at the school I train at for about a month at the same time we were getting Brandon ready for Tim.

She is pretty tough, and her and Gina had some animosity towards each other on the show anyway..








She's not bad looking IMO either..


----------

